

Which Web Browser Should You Run On Your Android Device? - mtgx
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/android-web-browser-recommendation,3316.html

======
bdfh42
From my own tests the native browser on my Nexus S (Android 4.1.1) renders in
a manner more consistent with desktop standards than Chrome and FireFox on the
same device.

